# Chicago area culinary schools - Accelerated



## flychef41 (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

I'm coming up on 30 years old and still maintain a professional career as an airline pilot, however I want to step it up in the culinary world during my free time.  My schedule allows me flexibility and time to take classes at a local culinary school, but I am not looking for any fancy program, maybe just a certificate program.  I plan on using my skills to start a catering or food truck business in the next 2-3 years. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for places in Chicago?  Thank you.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Have you considered a community college? Of course there is always Kendall, which isn't a community college, but certainly has a very upstanding reputation; perhaps there are 'after-hours' and weekend classes available.


----------



## flychef41 (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm looking into the certificate program at Kendall but not sure of the community colleges.  I'll look into those.  Thanks for the reply.


----------



## ras1187 (Oct 3, 2006)

Washburne is a reputable school part of the City Colleges of Chicago.

They have a "basic" and "advanced" certificate course, as well as a full AA program. I also want to add that their tuition is pretty affordable when you put it in comparison to what the Private Schools charge.

http://kennedyking.ccc.edu/washburne/program_costs.asp

I sincerely urge you to check it out! Best of luck from a fellow Chicagoain!


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

Hey Ras, long time no see. 

Flychef, I am visiting Washburne this Wednesday so if you should have any questions about it, feel free to get in touch with me or I can get you the contact info for the Director there.


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

FlyChef41:

*Shaw Guides* lists various schools. *Washburne Culinary Institute*. *Cooking Schools interview*[*GRCC*]. *So You Wanna Be a Chef*.


----------



## yuns555 (Mar 6, 2006)

i just saw this thread... anyway, Im there studying garde manger. the person to talk to is rhonda purwin.


----------



## jtobin625 (Dec 16, 2008)

I visited this Wednesday and having seen the kitchens, meeting with some of the faculty, and knowing the cost of the program, you should definitely look into Washburne.


----------

